

The Singularity and schools: an interview with Vernor Vinge - ca98am79
http://www.kurzweilai.net/the-singularity-and-schools-an-interview-with-vernor-vinge

======
wtrk
Thanks for posting this. A few seconds before the eight-minute mark, Vinge
says that he expects the Singularity to occur before 2030 assuming that (A.)
it is technologically possible and (B.) no disasters (e.g. a nuclear war)
derails us before that point.

------
jimrandomh
Where's the actual interview? All I see here is some third-person statements
about Vernor's beliefs, and two quoted paragraphs without the question that
prompted them.

~~~
JeremyBanks
There's a 35-minute video below the text.

~~~
pasbesoin
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paEKHXq8qPY>

I haven't heard Vinge speak, before, so this will be interesting. (I've read
several of his novels.)

